# Airplants for Bearded Dragon viv



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anybody recommend any airplants or any other live plants that can be used in a vivarium housing my Bearded Dragon?? Cheers


----------



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump. Sorry for the bump but need help on this :2thumb:


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Try searching the forum and the habitat section  

search bought up this 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/89078-live-plants-bearded-dragons.html

and heres the habitat section
Habitat - Reptile Forums


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Pm gill from just air plants, she has a list of reptile safe plants.

We are trailing some for het and they are doing very well, the office dragon does not touch them and they make the enclosure look wicked!

John


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Pm gill from just air plants, she has a list of reptile safe plants.


Yes, I'll be more than happy to help out with some suggestions.




Arcadiajohn said:


> We are trailing some for het and they are doing very well, the office dragon does not touch them and they make the enclosure look wicked!
> 
> John


I've been meaning to ask how they were doing. Thanks for the update.
Gill


----------



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Gill, do you require any info from me first before posting your suggestions??


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

bobbin43 said:


> Thanks Gill, do you require any info from me first before posting your suggestions??


The list of suitable airplants for a Beardie is pretty much the same for all Beardie set ups - did one for someone this morning so here it is:-

The following airplants seem to work well with Beardies:-

Tillandsia caput-medusae - we've only got large at the moment 
Tillandsia concolor 
Tillandsia concolor 'Cuicatlan'
Tillandsia fasciculata
Tilllandsia fasciculata Tropiflora (big plants) small plant (around 1 foot) or a big, budded ex-show plant
Tillandsia glabrior
Tillandsia ixiodes
Tillandsia paleacea
Tillandsia paleacea Canta (a larger variant of the paleacea species) 
Tillandsia pseudobaileyi
Tillandsia streptophylla
Tillandsia 'Sweet Isabel'
Tillandsia xerographica 

There might be a few I've missed but all of the above are suitable for a drier habitat and are fairly robust if your Beardie decides to climb on them.
There are pics of all of them in our main shop under the Tillandsia section.
HTH
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

like therlook of these for some colour in my viv.....which would you say will be the brightest plant that i could put in my beardies viv please gill???


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Daz4311 said:


> like therlook of these for some colour in my viv.....which would you say will be the brightest plant that i could put in my beardies viv please gill???


Depends on the colour of your substrate - Till. paleacea and Sweet Isabel are both a nice silvery colour so would contrast nicely with a darker/redder substrate....The T. fasciculata and T. concolor varieties look great when in flower or are blushing red but otherwise are pretty green, but again that should contrast nicely with any substrate colour....T. streptophylla is just plain weird in shape (I love it) and is a pretty interesting plant as it is an ant plant (and yes I have found a colony in one once)...a lot of people think that the Till. xerographica is the king amongst airplants - costs a bit but is a good looking plant that would contrast nicely with the substrate as it has a silvery sheen....The Till. glabrior is an interesting shape - not the prettiest until in bloom (which is a long, pink bract) but looks good as a clump and is pretty tough...

HTH
Gill


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

gill i think ill be ordering a couple of these when i get my new beardie....what will i put then in/on in my viv as i wont be having any substrate im going to use kitchen roll till the beardie is about 12 month old??


----------



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

justairplants said:


> The list of suitable airplants for a Beardie is pretty much the same for all Beardie set ups - did one for someone this morning so here it is:-
> 
> The following airplants seem to work well with Beardies:-
> 
> ...


Thanks Gill

I will be ordering some at some point soon hopefully. I particularly like the caput medusae, concolor 'Cuicatlan', fasciculata & ixiodes. My viv is 48" long x 18" tall x 15" deep so please can you let me know what size of these would be suitable.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

bobbin43 said:


> Thanks Gill
> 
> I will be ordering some at some point soon hopefully. I particularly like the caput medusae, concolor 'Cuicatlan', fasciculata & ixiodes. My viv is 48" long x 18" tall x 15" deep so please can you let me know what size of these would be suitable.


All of them will be fine in a viv that size - we've only got the larger Till. caput-medusae in stock at the moment but I wouldn't really suggest the smaller ones for a Beardie anyway. For the Till. fasciculata - the Till. fasciculata 'Tropiflora' is maybe a bit too large (at least the ex-show ones are) but we have some very nice larger standard Till. fasciculata that would fit nicely - these are the Central American variety but at present are listed as the large ones on the website.

HTH
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

justairplants said:


> The list of suitable airplants for a Beardie is pretty much the same for all Beardie set ups - did one for someone this morning so here it is:-
> 
> The following airplants seem to work well with Beardies:-
> 
> ...


nice plants!!, i've been thinking about some of these for the new viv, but what happens if the beardie eats them?, ie are they poisonus?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Daz4311 said:


> gill i think ill be ordering a couple of these when i get my new beardie....what will i put then in/on in my viv as i wont be having any substrate im going to use kitchen roll till the beardie is about 12 month old??





krome187 said:


> nice plants!!, i've been thinking about some of these for the new viv, but what happens if the beardie eats them?, ie are they poisonus?


 Same answer to both, really, no, they are not toxic, and if you want to keep them for any length of time, they are best suspended above the ground out of reach- they need regular spraying but not soil. A hanging branch can work well.


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Pm gill from just air plants, she has a list of reptile safe plants.
> 
> We are trailing some for het and they are doing very well, the office dragon does not touch them and they make the enclosure look wicked!
> 
> John


hi do you have a pic?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had some airplants in with my leos but the crickets/locusts ate them so I took them out again :bash: .


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

krome187 said:


> hi do you have a pic?


There's a small pic on our website of John/Arcadia's Beardie posing with his plants.
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## andythedragon (Nov 17, 2011)

*gill*

help please i have five dragons in a 4 foot long by 5 foot high viv twin story with a ramp i want to plant it out temps range from 110 - 70 dragons like to try eat every thing what plants do you think wuld do best please ?


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

andythedragon said:


> help please i have five dragons in a 4 foot long by 5 foot high viv twin story with a ramp i want to plant it out temps range from 110 - 70 dragons like to try eat every thing what plants do you think wuld do best please ?


I would suggest that you experiment first with a plant such as Tillandsia fasciculata first, which is quite robust, and see how the dragons treat it, that way you don't spend too much just to make an expensive meal for them.
HTH
Gill
Just Airplants


----------

